# Two new geldings coming in NEW PICTURES ADDED TODAY



## Marty (Jan 18, 2014)

We have two geldings being returned to CMHR. They were adopted years ago but unfortunately the owner has become too sick to care for them any longer. These are senior citizen boys and as soon as I get a new vet update, I'll give you the details. We are not expecting anything to be wrong with them so if anyone is needing a nice family member, please keep them in mind. They will be residing in Texas.


----------



## Marty (Jan 19, 2014)

We brought these super cute little boys up to speed on all vaccinations and coggins tests and worming
. They will get a teeth float this week. We put them on ulcerguard for a while with probios. Keep them in mind if you are shopping for a new family member.


----------

